# Aa Or Rac?



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Given the increasing complexity of modern cars and my total lack of interest in "fiddling" with them in the evnt of a breakdown/accident.....would members recommend either of the above?or maybe another firm?

Thanks K


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Personally I'm with the RAC and have been for years.

They are very good at coming out when I need them, last time was when I had a puncture and the ground wasn't safe enough to use the VW jack.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have only ever been a member of AA, used them a couple of times and always been helpfull to get the car and me home









I'm sure one of our helpfull mods will input in to this one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets wait for PG to answer


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I use AutoAid. Â£32 a year covers me and the wife, both cars and transport on or home no limits. Also does a Home Breakdown included but only to a max of Â£65.

The only drawback is you pay the breakdown company and claim it back. They will phone a breakdown company if you phone them. Used them once this year with no probs.

Cheers

Alasdair

if you need info - Autoaid


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alas said:


> I use AutoAid. Â£32 a year covers me and the wife, both cars and transport on or home no limits. Also does a Home Breakdown included but only to a max of Â£65.
> 
> The only drawback is you pay the breakdown company and claim it back. They will phone a breakdown company if you phone them. Used them once this year with no probs.
> 
> ...


I too use Autoaid. Highly recommended and best value for money on the Martin Lewis moneysavingexpert site. I had to be recovered shortly after signing with them and the cheque came to me without delay. As Alasdair says the only issue is forking out in the first place...but for Â£32


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've been with the AA for a few years and have had them out a few times. Always been happy with the service and how quick they got to me. I did get annoyed with the cost, but I now get my membership as a freebie with my bank account.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> I use AutoAid. Â£32 a year covers me and the wife, both cars and transport on or home no limits. Also does a Home Breakdown included but only to a max of Â£65.
> 
> The only drawback is you pay the breakdown company and claim it back. They will phone a breakdown company if you phone them. Used them once this year with no probs.
> 
> ...


Ditto - excellent

On the two occasions my friend has called them out, the contractor has billed AutoAid directly.

But when you call them up, you can mention that you only have a credit card etc

Response times are statistically equal to, if not better than either the RAC/AA (who incidentally are relying more & more on third party contractors to supplement their own patrols)


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I had RAC _Reflex_ cover for many years, used them a few times and they were always quick and competent. I think the longest I ever had to wait was about 40 minutes, and that was in the evening rush hour. It was expensive, but covered you for just about anything. These days I think I'd go for the lowest priced plan that included long-distance recovery, I haven't had a breakdown in years.

I've heard that _Green Flag_ are supposed to be OK


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Used the RAC this morning, absolutely superb service, the guy got me home (all he was required to do) and then spent half an hour in the pouring rain fixing it (which he was not required to do). RAC gets my vote.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been with both RAC and AA ...... can't say there is much between them.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> I have been with both RAC and AA ...... can't say there is much between them.


Ditto.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Response times are statistically equal to, if not better than either the RAC/AA (who incidentally are relying more & more on third party contractors to supplement their own patrols)


Oh









The RAC have gone down the road of having garage preferred areas esp for the rural parts of the country but whilst the AA went that way a few years ago they are now trying to cut the amount of work sent to an agent to an absolute minimum.

Of course I am biased as I work for one of them









AA and RAC consistently come out top of the various customer service surveys, AA with Which and RAC with JD power at the minute (although the CEO of the AA has asked to see the JD power data as it bears no relationship with the figures we are getting). With all the others you rely on what bloke the local garage has available to send, also be aware if the garage agent guy has been working in a garage all day is he really fit to be driving you home at night? A lot of them have guys working 20 hour shifts.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been with the AA for nearly 25 years and have not felt the need to change to other services.

They've been very good on the many occasions I've called them out for all kinds of reasons on my older cars - coolant loss (split heater matrix), coolant loss (busted radiator), numerous broken clutch cables (every few weeks on certain 1980's Renault 5's), stolen windscreen wipers, electrical failure, breaking into my mate's MX5 after he locked the keys inside, and so on!

I haven't had any sort of breakdown for a good few years though as the cars I've had have been that much more reliable and I'm not sure what any roadside assistance firm could do short of towing me home or to the nearest garage.

Short of all manufacturers being compelled to provide their diagnostic programs to the AA, RAC etc. (which they'd obviously not to want to do for all kinds of commercial reasons) along with the relevant connectors so that they can hook up a laptop, I'd guess that the degree of assistance available will become less and less







Even calling assistance to change a wheel (if the wheelnuts are on too tight) is probably becoming rarer as many cars don't carry spare wheels these days.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

European law compels manufacturers to follow a universal system for fault codes and they must make all systems relevant to emissions available. Some manufactures will allow full access of all codes and some companies have equipment that can get hidden codes out of the ecu. The system we have is quite comprehensive and it will read most codes from most cars that are around MY2000 onwards.

However it is a whole different ball game from getting a code to finding the cause of the problem. You might, for example, get a code that says fuel metering bank 1 circuit too low. Or multiple random misfire detected, neither of which pinpoints the fault, it's not as easy as plugging in a laptop and it telling you which part is faulty. The Tesco fuel problem was showing up as oxygen sensor circuit too high, yes there was a problem with the sensor but putting a new one in wouldn't cure the fault you had to drain the contaminated fuel to do that, it's estimated nationwide about 5000 sensors were changed because that's what the machine said and then promptly broke again because it wasn't diagnosed as bad fuel.

It is true to say we are begining to lose the battle and fixing roadside faults is becoming more difficult. That's why the AA are equipping all their vans with a vehicle recovery system that folds away when not in use but can be quickly deployed when needed. It has it's limitations but it's not bad. Just means I do a hell of a lot more driving these days!

.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The RAC have a similar thing now.

When the head gasket went on my Dad's car recently after about 25K, he was bought home on the jig.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't think I have ever broken down, I (illogically) reckon that if I last a period without needing roadside assistance then I'll be quids in on saved membership.







I'd have to have a pretty spectacular breakdown for me to lose the benefits of 27 years saved membership costs.

I did return from a family holiday last year to dead car (my fault) in Liverpool airport but 5mins and Â£20 to a taxi driver was better than having to wait for a grumpy recovery guy at 2am.


----------

